# shot show 2017 ,post your findings here



## hahoo (Jan 17, 2017)

any news on new lights yet ?


----------



## swan (Jan 17, 2017)

The 25000 lumen OLIGHT X9


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jan 17, 2017)

Olights new pistol light that attaches to the trigger guard for the newer single stack pistols that lack a rail. Foursevens new pistol light. Colt has some new weapon lights.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 17, 2017)

Olight x7R


----------



## JDodd (Jan 17, 2017)

swan said:


> The 25000 lumen OLIGHT X9



Seriously?


----------



## JDodd (Jan 17, 2017)

Nichia! said:


> Olight x7R



How is the R different from the non-R?


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Nichia! (Jan 17, 2017)

KLARUS G35 1000 meters thrower


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Nichia! (Jan 17, 2017)

Fenix Tk25


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Impossible lumens (Jan 17, 2017)

Here's a claim of 20,000 lumens and dual fans for the X9 HERE It claims $400 price.

I saw this for X7R


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 17, 2017)

What is the Fenix TK25?


----------



## hahoo (Jan 18, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> What is the Fenix TK25?




ya, sounds interesting


----------



## C7N3M T&T (Jan 18, 2017)

Imalent just came out with a couple lights that look interesting.. dt35 with 8500lm and 1km throw.. and the dt70 with 16000lm and 700m throw..
Thier new dn35 and dt70 also look nice.. came out about a month ago. 
I enjoy their UI.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 18, 2017)

That tk25 looks cool 😎


----------



## JDodd (Jan 18, 2017)

These new lights are interesting. Thanks a bunch, guys, for the information and links!


----------



## drummer132132 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nichia! said:


>



This the tk25, klarus g35 or neither?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Olight X9


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jan 18, 2017)

Anything new or updated from HDS systems or SureFire?


----------



## drummer132132 (Jan 18, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Olight X9



Lol thing is monstrous. Be interesting to see how efficient the fan keeps the light cool.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 18, 2017)

drummer132132 said:


> This the tk25, klarus g35 or neither?



This is the g35


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 18, 2017)

That Olight looks awsome. Fenix Store announced there will be an infrared light released.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nichia! said:


>



What is that blue thing near the tail cap?


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 18, 2017)

markr6 said:


> What is that blue thing near the tail cap?



No idea!


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 18, 2017)

X9


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 18, 2017)

markr6 said:


> What is that blue thing near the tail cap?



I believe it's a piggy bank to save up for batteries. The blue thing is a plug so your coins don't fall out.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 18, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> Olights new pistol light that attaches to the trigger guard for the newer single stack pistols that lack a rail. *Foursevens new pistol light.* Colt has some new weapon lights.



*The Sentinel WS1

Weaponlight

Introducing the Sentinel WS1 Weaponlight from FOURSEVENS.

Measuring approximately 1" wide, 1/2" tall and 1.5" long, it is the brightest weapon light in its class with a 600 lumen output. These dimensions make it ideal for use with compact CCW pistols.
It is capable of being mounted to any pistol, rifle or shotgun with a picatinny rail. And once mounted, you don't have to remove the light to swap out batteries as the WS1 is fully rechargeable via micro-USB port.
*




​*The Sentinel WS1 features ergonomic dual-action configurable switches capable of being activated by pressing forward or sideways...momentary or constant on.

The light is Bluetooth Smart enabled so you can instantly check battery life, reconfigure both activation switches, or determine its last known location.
The Sentinel WS1 also includes a down facing red low-light navigation light allowing you to move through darkened areas without broadcasting your position.
Shipping Q1 2017, the Sentinel WS1 will have custom Kydex holster options available at launch.
*


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks nice
A lot easier the holding these




upload a gif


----------



## markr6 (Jan 18, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I believe it's a piggy bank to save up for batteries. The blue thing is a plug so your coins don't fall out.
> 
> ~ Chance



LOL! I thought it looked like a blue coin. Gotta pay to turn it on.


----------



## JDodd (Jan 18, 2017)

That's a rotary dial on the X7R, right? If so, how can waterproofing be maintained?


----------



## swan (Jan 18, 2017)

JDodd said:


> That's a rotary dial on the X7R, right? If so, how can waterproofing be maintained?



Magnet in dial, hallswitchs inside light -- no water can get in all sealed.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 18, 2017)

Awesome! I've been asking for this type of switch for years. Or a slider like this:


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jan 18, 2017)

Nichia! said:


> X9



Waiting for dimensions and more info on this thing...


----------



## dano (Jan 18, 2017)

..And no news from the Surefire folks? All I've seen is hoopla over a new holster and new suppressors...They are slowly fading out of the handheld light market...


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jan 18, 2017)

dano said:


> ..And no news from the Surefire folks? All I've seen is hoopla over a new holster and new suppressors...They are slowly fading out of the handheld light market...



Your right, and I really used to like SF. I still want one of those Aviators if they ever come out. Surefire, where are you?


----------



## ToddM (Jan 18, 2017)

The only light related Surefire 2017 shot news I've seen is the new XC2 weaponlight that has an integrated laser. It also looks like they are going to have some polymer weapon lights coming down the road they were showing as far as compatibility of their new holster that is supposed to have a switch you can set to activate the weapon light upon draw.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 18, 2017)

Surefire Aviator


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 18, 2017)

DBR Guardian with intellibeam


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 18, 2017)

Princeton tec


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 18, 2017)

Am I seeing that right.... Almost $300 for a THIRTY lumen light??!! Is it solid gold?


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jan 18, 2017)

I think that's the color led outputs. The white beam output is probably listed below at 250 or 350 lumens.


----------



## RCLumens (Jan 18, 2017)

CREEXHP70LED said:


> Waiting for dimensions and more info on this thing...



Dimensions, Any info from Marshal (Hopefully we'll see a vid posted soon with some details - AND of course - an actual release date/release - Am really hoping for this to be relased this year with substantial run-times and some throw to go along with those lumens. I've got an old school SR92 which still rocks (I bought a newer battery pack) and have the SR95s UT which also rocks. What I really enjoy about the Olight's is that the size can substantiate run times & lumen outputs, so hoping to see more of the same in an upgraded package. I had an SR 96, but sold it due to the fact of the minimal throw - Something that bright & big should really be at least in the 60K lux range - at least in my opinion. Here's hoping....!!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2017)

PK's PRX is at booth 2063.
I wonder if his soon to be released double A light is there...


----------



## seery (Jan 18, 2017)

Nichia! said:


> Fenix Tk25


Any chance for pics or more info on the TK25?


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 18, 2017)

seery said:


> Any chance for pics or more info on the TK25?





YES PLEASE🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 18, 2017)

thermal guy said:


> YES PLEASE🙂🙂🙂


+1


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 19, 2017)

Nichia! said:


>





markr6 said:


> What is that blue thing near the tail cap?





Nichia! said:


> No idea!





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I believe it's a piggy bank to save up for batteries. The blue thing is a plug so your coins don't fall out.
> 
> ~ Chance





markr6 said:


> LOL! I thought it looked like a blue coin. Gotta pay to turn it on.



It's the world's first rental flashlight. 

~ Chance


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 19, 2017)

Fenix Tk25 1200 lumen...


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 19, 2017)

Olight Pl mini rechargable


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 19, 2017)

Nitecore SRT9


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 19, 2017)

firsttothescene said:


> Am I seeing that right.... Almost $300 for a THIRTY lumen light??!! Is it solid gold?


Price and lumens are not related.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 19, 2017)

Fenix Worldwide has posted pics and a little bit of info about new lights on their Facebook page


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

Eric242 said:


> Price and lumens are not related.


Regardless, waaay overpriced....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 19, 2017)

markr6 said:


> Awesome! I've been asking for this type of switch for years. Or a slider like this:


Didnt Nitecore already have similar slider on their headlamps and EF series of lights?


----------



## hahoo (Jan 19, 2017)

agreed, its a wonder they sell anything the way they are priced....


----------



## markr6 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Didnt Nitecore already have similar slider on their headlamps and EF series of lights?


Yeah on a headlamp, HC90. And the EF1 which noone wants. If someone starts putting this on mainstream lights, I'm interested.


----------



## hahoo (Jan 19, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> Fenix Worldwide has posted pics and a little bit of info about new lights on their Facebook page






yeah enough to blow up facebook with pics....just spent 30 minutes there nd still didnt see all of them.....
still...love fenix quality, but they are def backing up in the output department...nothing new at all to compete


----------



## chillinn (Jan 19, 2017)

firsttothescene said:


> Am I seeing that right.... Almost $300 for a THIRTY lumen light??!! Is it solid gold?





hahoo said:


> agreed, its a wonder they sell anything the way they are priced....




I am not going to defend Surefire flashlights nor their prices. I am, however, going to give some colossally deserved edification for your collective epic ignorance of how _business_ and a _competitive market_ operates.



Wikipedia said:


> SureFire, *LLC*. is an American company... The company is a _*major supplier*_ of flashlights to the *U.S. Armed Forces*. Surefire products are commonly used in the US by _law enforcement agencies._





Wikipedia said:


> A limited liability company (LLC) is the United States-specific form of a *private* limited *company*. It is a business structure that combines the pass-through taxation of a partnership or sole proprietorship with the limited liability of a corporation.




Why do you think _gold_ is so valuable?



Wikipedia said:


> Because the Earth was molten when it was just formed, almost all of the gold present on Earth sank into the core.... The price of gold is determined through trading in the gold and derivatives markets





How Stuff Works said:


> ...if you could somehow gather every scrap of gold that man has ever mined into one place, you could only build about one-third of the Washington Monument.





Wikipedia said:


> ...in a competitive market, the unit price for a particular good, or other traded item such as labor or liquid financial assets, will vary until it settles at a point where the quantity demanded (at the current price) will equal the quantity supplied (at the current price), resulting in an economic equilibrium for *price and quantity* transacted.



Surefire is a private company. With only 500 employees, they are relatively small. Surefire does a massive amount of business with local, state, and federal goverment entities, which taken individually or collectively is an enormous amount of customers, and this is ignoring the rest of the world, where there are quite a bit more customers. Lots of customers means lots of demand for Surefire's products. Surefire can only manufacture a finite amount of product in a finite amount of time. Therefore, the demand for Surefire products is tremendously greater than the supply of its products. Thus, the price for Surefire's products reaches equilibrium at a very commanding level. This is, ironically enough, _precisely why gold is so expensive_, and keeps getting more expensive, because the demand vastly overcomes the supply, which is limited.

Get it now? Or shall I taunt you a second time?


----------



## dano (Jan 19, 2017)

Surefire isn't in such high demand, at all. They're easily available at most big box stores. It's well known that the company is suffering, with significant cutbacks after the Federal military contracts expired. When a flashlight company's biggest new releases are suppressors and a gun holster no one will use, that signals, to me, that as a light company, Surefire is in trouble and trying to adapt to stay afloat. The lack of any significant SHOT news, new lights, catalogs, etc is troubling.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 19, 2017)

Solid post, Chillinn.

Back then I though Surefire prices were exhorbitant, but after going through Chinese brands and selling off or giving them away I have moved to Surefire and never looked back. 
If ever I see a Vampire I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 19, 2017)

dano said:


> Surefire isn't in such high demand, at all. They're easily available at most big box stores. It's well known that the company is suffering, with significant cutbacks after the Federal military contracts expired. When a flashlight company's biggest new releases are suppressors and a gun holster no one will use, that signals, to me, that as a light company, Surefire is in trouble and trying to adapt to stay afloat. The lack of any significant SHOT news, new lights, catalogs, etc is troubling.



Your unsupported opinion and fallacious argument, unfortunately, has no effect _whatsoever_ on supply and demand, and where a price for a product settles to equilibrium. Surefire doesn't set their prices; the open competitive market does.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 19, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Solid post, Chillinn.



Right now, I feel a bit like Jackie Chan in your avatar.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

chillinn said:


> I am not going to defend Surefire flashlights nor their prices. I am, however, going to give some colossally deserved edification for your collective epic ignorance of how _business_ and a _competitive market_ operates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom line.... Surefire is overpriced.... Give whatever goofy explanation you want, they are still overpriced, period!


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

"Chill" chill in. You take things way too personal.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, people buy Chris Reeve knives, Panerai timepieces, etc. 
Can't say that just because they are priced high, means that they are not in demand.
Overpriced is a relative term, BTW.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 19, 2017)

firsttothescene said:


> Bottom line.... Surefire is overpriced.... Give whatever goofy explanation you want, they are still overpriced, period!



Incorrect, and a ridiculously poor argument. Try reading my first post again. Surefire products are priced exactly where the competitive market places them, neither above nor below.




firsttothescene said:


> "Chill" chill in. You take things way too personal.



I regret to inform you that your straw man and transparent attempt to make it personal will fail.

Ignore me. I am no one. Focus on _my argument_, and if you dare, try to unseat its validity and soundness. Otherwise, there is little point in responding to me or my argument. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hahoo (Jan 19, 2017)

chillinn said:


> I am not going to defend Surefire flashlights nor their prices. I am, however, going to give some colossally deserved edification for your collective epic ignorance of how _business_ and a _competitive market_ operates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont care what you want to do, a 2nd, 3rd, or 4 th time...if people want to throw away money on a product that is inferior to todays offerings, and cost 3 times as much, then its your money, not mine.....philosophy all you want, surefire is way overpriced for what they deliver, period....get over it and face the facts...you'll feel better when you do......i promise .....


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

hahoo said:


> i dont care what you want to do, a 2nd, 3rd, or 4 th time...if people want to throw away money on a product that is inferior to todays offerings, and cost 3 times as much, then its your money, not mine.....philosophy all you want, surefire is way overpriced for what they deliver, period....get over it and face the facts...you'll feel better when you do......i promise .....


+1,000,000


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

chillinn said:


> Incorrect, and a ridiculously poor argument. Try reading my first post again. Surefire products are priced exactly where the competitive market places them, neither above nor below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax. Try a yoga class.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jan 19, 2017)

Compared to what I now spend on flashlights, SureFire's lights seem like a bargain On the other hand, the only SureFire I currently own is a UDR Dominator:twothumbs I don't think SureFire is forcing anyone to buy their lights, but after owning SureFire lights exclusively for 9 years, I found out there are lots of other great flashlight brands!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

chillinn said:


> I am not going to defend Surefire flashlights nor their prices. I am, however, going to give some colossally deserved edification for your collective epic ignorance of how _business_ and a _competitive market_ operates.





chillinn said:


> Your unsupported opinion and fallacious argument, unfortunately, has no effect _whatsoever_ on supply and demand, and where a price for a product settles to equilibrium. Surefire doesn't set their prices; the open competitive market does.



https://socialtriggers.com/the-big-problem-with-big-words-hint-they-make-you-look-stupid/

http://lifehacker.com/using-big-words-doesn-t-always-make-you-sound-smarter-1737035773


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 19, 2017)

"Most" of the lights discussed on this forum are Chinese in origin. They make decent lights at reasonable prices. My only surefire, the 200 lumen defender (@$180), has smudges ALL over the reflector. I think that is inexcusable for a light costing nearly $200.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 19, 2017)

May I remind you all of the thread title? Shot show 2017......... Let´s stop the BS and get back on track.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll play Devil's advocate. It is important to remember that on the secondary market, Surefires command little of their stated MSRP. For example, the Titan A's MSRP is $70 according to Surefire's website. But if I go on eBay I can get one new for around $45. If, as you said Chillin, demand draws a parallel with price, then that would - in fact - support Surefire overpricing their lights. This would support what firsttothescene and dano were saying. Your explanation of aforementioned is quite sound, but all the reason why my counter argument is as strong as it is. On another note, it IS quite ironic that your name is "chillin"...just saying.

Edit: Perhaps it would be prudent to not equivocate this thread any further; sorry I didn't see the recent posts.


----------



## RCLumens (Jan 19, 2017)

With all due respect, sounds like this could be a separate thread. I think surefire makes a great product, plenty of used bought and sold on the forms.. too much based on my preferences. Am on this thread to learn more about the x9 and other new lights and ideas as the topic describes. I'll bet though if you start the surfire thread is bound to get some thoughts rolling.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 19, 2017)

I came here for the lights; stayed for the comments. LOL


----------



## PocketLight88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like the x9 lasts 5 minutes at 25,000 lumens and drops to 6,000 lumens for 80 minutes. Rated for 370 m of throw, definitely all flood. I was expecting more throw with the sheer amount of output it has.


----------



## PocketLight88 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## druidmars (Jan 19, 2017)

PocketLight88 said:


> Looks like the x9 lasts 5 minutes at 25,000 lumens and drops to 6,000 lumens for 80 minutes. Rated for 370 m of throw, definitely all flood. I was expecting more throw with the sheer amount of output it has.



I totally agree with you. With that monster value in lumens, one would dare to expect more than 370m. Still, the first 6 minutes should be a hell of a blast!
And wasn't this light announced at last year's shot show?


----------



## hahoo (Jan 19, 2017)

PocketLight88 said:


> Looks like the x9 lasts 5 minutes at 25,000 lumens and drops to 6,000 lumens for 80 minutes. Rated for 370 m of throw, definitely all flood. I was expecting more throw with the sheer amount of output it has.



yeah 370 meters is way lower than i thought it would be
that light should throw at least 600, to 700 meters for petes sake
maybe it will double as a quick cooker for breakfast at least:laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 19, 2017)

It appears to me the Surefire FanBoys need to Sure-Fire up their bongs and chillinn out. 

~ Chance


----------



## PocketLight88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea it was just a prototype last year. I gotta say though I wasn't expecting 5 minutes at 25,000 lumens. I was expecting 1-2 minutes max. The fans are working overtime!


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jan 19, 2017)

PocketLight88 said:


>



25,000 Lumens? I am not sure how I am going to be able to pass that up. I don't really want fans in my flashlight, or a dedicated battery pack, (If that is what it has) but that is quite a lot of light no matter how you slice it.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 19, 2017)

Tachead said:


> https://socialtriggers.com/the-big-problem-with-big-words-hint-they-make-you-look-stupid/
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/using-big-words-doesn-t-always-make-you-sound-smarter-1737035773



Et tu, Brute?

While employing logic may be a poor method of pursuasion, employing fallacy (such as Tachead's and others' posts) by _entirely ignoring the argument_ and "attacking the man" instead, loses the standing argument _by default_, as *there is nothing spoken towards the argument*, no rebuttle, no dissenting case here is even attempted. 

Which is more important?
_Whom it is_ that is doing the saying? 
Or _that which is said_?

Tachead, if I asked you if you loved and admired me above all else, would your answer be the same as your answer to _this_ question? A 'yes,' or 'no' will suffice.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

chillinn said:


> Et tu, Brute?
> 
> While employing logic may be a poor method of pursuasion, employing fallacy (such as Tachead's and others' posts) by _entirely ignoring the argument_ and "attacking the man" instead, loses the standing argument _by default_, as *there is nothing spoken towards the argument*, no rebuttle, no dissenting case here is even attempted.
> 
> ...



I had nothing to say about the topic you were talking about. I also understand that the topic you are pushing, whilst trying to make your self look smart, is not what this thread is about and didn't want to derail it. After reading your posts however, I just wanted to let you know that new research is proving that your choice of language makes you seam like an idiot to other people. Just trying to be helpful:thumbsup:.

P.S. Please stop derailing this thread. And, this is not an english, psychology, or economics class or forum fyi.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

CREEXHP70LED said:


> Waiting for dimensions and more info on this thing...




+1

I have been waiting for someone to incorporate a fan in a high output light for a while.


----------



## Hg203 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nichia! said:


> Surefire Aviator



Back on the actual topic. Does anyone else think the run time info seems really off. High at 30 lumens is 20.5 hours vs 5 lumens is 1.5 hours. Also the original incan A2 had 50 or 60 lumens. I'm thinking someone really screwed up and has a typo in the specs.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tachead said:


> I had nothing to say about the topic you were talking about. I also understand that the topic you are pushing, whilst trying to make your self look smart, is not what this thread is about and didn't want to derail it. After reading your posts however, I just wanted to let you know that new research is proving that your choice of language makes you seam like an idiot to other people. Just trying to be helpful:thumbsup:.
> 
> P.S. Please stop derailing this thread. And, this is not an english, psychology, or economics class or forum fyi.



+1 to this. The hypocrisy is real, as well, with regards to much of your arguments Chillin. I don't care to elucidate.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 19, 2017)

Anybody know if the new SF Aviator (based on Vampire model) is making an appearance at SHOT show this year? Would really like one of these with the YG / yellow-green secondary LED. Quickly becoming a convert to this color instead of red for dark-adapted vision.

[Edit: Oops, somehow missed the photo on page 2.]


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 19, 2017)

How come no mention of Insight Tech, Inforce or Streamlight?

Oh well, it's getting tiring. There's Wilson Combat and there's KelTec, Benchmade and Ganzo, swing with what you like and stop crapping on other people's choice because it's their money they spend, no matter how expensive you think it is.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 19, 2017)

Hg203 said:


> Back on the actual topic. Does anyone else think the run time info seems really off. High at 30 lumens is 20.5 hours vs 5 lumens is 1.5 hours. Also the original incan A2 had 50 or 60 lumens. I'm thinking someone really screwed up and has a typo in the specs.



The specs must be for the secondary color setting, and backwards for runtimes.
I remember a 250(or was it 300?) lumen high for the primary white light setting.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2017)

the0dore3524 said:


> +1 to this. The hypocrisy is real, as well, with regards to much of your arguments Chillin. I don't care to elucidate.



Lol. Oh no, we have another sesquipedalian. JK

So, how about those Shot offerings


----------



## chillinn (Jan 19, 2017)

Tachead said:


> I had nothing to say about the topic you were talking about. I also understand that the topic you are pushing, whilst trying to make your self look smart, is not what this thread is about and didn't want to derail it. After reading your posts however, I just wanted to let you know that new research is proving that your choice of language makes you seam like an idiot to other people. Just trying to be helpful:thumbsup:.
> 
> P.S. Please stop derailing this thread. And, this is not an english, psychology, or economics class or forum fyi.



Actually, you clearly called me 'stupid' twice, and you're denying it while you're doing it. Who does that? Then you accuse me of precisely that which you are doing. Anyone else see that? If you want psychology, Tachead, try examining your own cognitive dissonance. 

For the record, I am not and have not said anything to defend or even remotely praise Surefire or its products, or their prices. I have merely done my patriotic duty to defend the United States of America and our glorious competitive market. If you don't like America, get the hell out, no one will stop you.

Mods, can we please get a _something_ in here? I'll step out for good; this celebration of ignorance is turning my stomach. :sick2:

(My condolences to those posting on topic.)


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 19, 2017)

chillinn said:


> Actually, you clearly called me 'stupid' twice, and you're denying it while you're doing it. Who does that? Then you accuse me of precisely that which you are doing. Anyone else see that? If you want psychology, Tachead, try examining your own cognitive dissonance.
> 
> For the record, I am not and have not said anything to defend or even remotely praise Surefire or its products, or their prices. I have merely done my patriotic duty to defend the United States of America and our glorious competitive market. If you don't like America, get the hell out, no one will stop you.
> 
> Mods, can we please get a _something_ in here? I'll step out for good; this celebration of ignorance is turning my stomach. :sick2:



And here I thought you said to "ignore me" and that "I am no one".


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 19, 2017)

Back to SHOT...does anyone know if there's anything new on the HDS front? And did the torture video ever get finished?


----------



## nbp (Jan 19, 2017)

This thread is so jacked up right now. I'm on vacation and don't have time or desire to sift through every post and weed out the garbage at the moment. So it's done. If someone wants to start a new thread on the topic and if chillinn can stay out of it, go for it. Thanks everyone who contributed something useful. Carry on.


----------



## nbp (Jan 19, 2017)

A further note, as I reread over, to the others: I see chillinn is not wholely to blame for the thread derailment. This thread was not, nor will the next one become, dedicated to bashing SF or any other manufacturers for prices. Please keep on topic, and discuss the lights themselves. Plenty of old threads to read over regarding SF pricing if you wish.


----------

